

Please support my friend's efforts to help Japan - sev
http://www.westandstrong.com/

======
sev
Note, this is _not_ an April Fools joke..just in case.

WeStandStrong.com -- Please help this good cause, with just $3.99, and get a
cool wristband with "STANDSTRONG" engraved on it as a thank you.

Shipping only to the U.S.

